# Now Available: 034Motorsport 20mm Wheel Spacers for B8/B8.5 & B9 Audi Allroad!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new 034Motorsport 20mm Wheel Spacer Pair for B8/B8.5 & B9 Audi Allroad!

​
034Motorsport's 20mm Wheel Spacer Pair is designed to fit Audi vehicles with a 66.6mm center bore and 5x112mm wheel bolt pattern.

This pair of 20mm spacers is manufactured from high-quality aluminum with a black anodized finish, and will increase track width to improve handling, allow for more brake clearance, and help achieve the more flush wheel/tire fitment you desire for your car.

*Features:*

20mm Thick Spacers Manufactured from High-Quality Aluminum (Sold in Pairs)
Precision Machined Hubcentric Lip
Black Anodized for Durability
Compatible with 5x112 Bolt Patterns (66.6mm Center Bore)
Machined Easy Release Grooves for Simple Removal
Compatible with 034Motorsport Wheel Stud & Nut Kits
*Application Guide:*

2010 - 2016 Audi Allroad (B8/B8.5)
2017 - Present Audi Allroad (B9)
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions!

*Click Here to Order!*


----------

